# Male Nandopsis Haitiensis aka Odo



## Boston_Guapote (Jun 2, 2003)

Thought I would post an updated pic of my pride and joy. Hope you all like!


----------



## Boston_Guapote (Jun 2, 2003)

Forgot these


----------



## Bamboo (Jan 12, 2011)

Did you grow him up ? If so , how old is he ?


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

A+ fish sir. :thumb:


----------



## fishghost (Jul 27, 2003)

Awesome fish! =D> :fish: :thumb:


----------



## Boston_Guapote (Jun 2, 2003)

Thanks guys! I did grow him up from an inch. I got him from a local fish store in MN


----------



## Boston_Guapote (Jun 2, 2003)

found some baby pics... amazing how different they look as adults.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice fish. I always like the before and after photos. I saw your female in the last thread you posted(stunning). These are very beautiful fish.


----------



## jeaninel (Nov 1, 2009)

Wow! He's a bruiser. :thumb:

How big is he?


----------



## Mussin (Oct 30, 2008)

Awesome fish. Is he in there all by himself? Does he live up to his nickname (black nasty)?


----------



## Boston_Guapote (Jun 2, 2003)

Not really, but he definitely rules the tank. The female however is super nasty... its a good thing she is half his size.


----------

